# Mailing my own medications to Spain?



## jacquelinek

Hello, I have searched around the forums a little bit but can't find anything specifically relating to mailing one's own prescription meds to Spain. I also looked on the aemps.es site but couldn't find anything....the site is kinda bad haha.

I am a US citizen currently traveling in Argentina. I have my plane tickets to be in Valencia on 2 March and plan on staying at least a year. I honestly don't want to go back to the US and spend $1000+ in travel costs just to pick up my medications.

They are specialty medications (for post-lung transplant) and I already did some research on prices in Spain without Spanish insurance :/ Yikes. 

Anyway, does anyone have experience/know where to find some info about the legality of sending your own prescriptions to Spain?

Thank you so much!!!! I look forward to being in Spain!


----------



## Alcalaina

I have heard of people having problems trying to mail medicines into Spain and having them confiscated or returned. It is also problematic mailing anything from the US into Spain now because of recent changes in the law regarding security and import duty. 

I would check with a company like FedEx or DHL and see what they advise - I'm sure it's not illegal, unless the meds are not approved in Spain, but I wouldn't risk ordinary mail.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I am wondering why you wouldn't go to a doctor when you are in Spain and show him your prescription and ask him for one that you can get made up in Spain


----------



## xabiaxica

MaidenScotland said:


> I am wondering why you wouldn't go to a doctor when you are in Spain and show him your prescription and ask him for one that you can get made up in Spain


that would have to be the best solution, surely


----------



## jacquelinek

xabiachica said:


> that would have to be the best solution, surely


Hello, thanks for your replies! The thing is I have traveler's emergency insurance and US health insurance, and not any kind of insurance that covers prescriptions in Spain. The cost of my medications would be extremely high if I were to buy them w/o insurance in Spain. e.g, one of them is $1200 a month by itself...some of them are 'specialty medications.'


----------



## VFR

jacquelinek said:


> Hello, thanks for your replies! The thing is I have traveler's emergency insurance and US health insurance, and not any kind of insurance that covers prescriptions in Spain. The cost of my medications would be extremely high if I were to buy them w/o insurance in Spain. e.g, one of them is $1200 a month by itself...some of them are 'specialty medications.'


In your case I would bring them into Spain in your luggage & should you be asked, then they are your prescription drugs for your stay.


----------



## jacquelinek

playamonte said:


> In your case I would bring them into Spain in your luggage & should you be asked, then they are your prescription drugs for your stay.


Again, as I said in my first post I am currently traveling outside the US and the point is to not have to go back to the US just to pick up my medications.


----------



## Sonrisa

Hi, 
by the sound of it your medication may be inmunosupresors which under the spanish public health system are heavily subsidised( ie gratis) (which may as well, bcose otherwise they would be unafordable for the common patient!) 

Isn't there a way you can get into the public system during your stay in Spain ?


----------



## Alcalaina

So just to get this straight:

You want the meds sent from the US directly to Spain so you don't have to go back and collect them. 
You have somebody in the US who can post them for you.
You have an address in Spain to send them to.

Like I said - talk to FedEx!


----------



## jacquelinek

Alcalaina said:


> So just to get this straight:
> 
> You want the meds sent from the US directly to Spain so you don't have to go back and collect them.
> You have somebody in the US who can post them for you.
> You have an address in Spain to send them to.
> 
> Like I said - talk to FedEx!


Hello! Yes on all points. 
I spoke to FedEx (AND UPS) this morning and pffffffthhhh haha. They couldn't help me except to say call the customs agency in Spain. I have done that 5 times now and nobody ever answers nor do I get a call back  I feel like I have exhausted all the avenues and keep running into brick walls of no information haha.

As for the question about getting into the health care system in Spain, I am actually looking into international health insurance via ihi Bupa. So if that works out I can get my meds in Spain. Crossing my fingers that it is not terribly expensive. Waiting on a quote...

I am also looking into a pharmacy in Valencia being able to receive my meds directly from my distributor (mail order).

I was just hoping someone had some direct experience trying to have his/her own prescriptions sent to Spain and what happened.

Thank you guys for the replies.


----------



## xicoalc

My ex partner had a lot of medical problems and when we first came to Spain i returned to the Uk and picked up a HUGE suitcase full. I took a letter from a doctor explaining what it was for and I had no problems as customes. They checked it but read the letter and were most helpful.

After that, prior to regestering with the Spanish health system he had another load boxxed up and sent through the post, again a letter was put inside the box but the box arrived unopened and without problems.

Check with the authorities but surely if there is official documentation showing what it is for form doctors, it cant be a problem? I would check with US & Spanish customs and I think if you send the required documentation and are not breaking any laws there shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## VFR

jacquelinek said:


> Again, as I said in my first post I am currently traveling outside the US and the point is to not have to go back to the US just to pick up my medications.


Yes I did notice that as I tend to read what is written, so have them sent to where you are now and bring them with you (assuming there will be no mailing issue to Argentina)


----------



## Alcalaina

Try Citibox http://www.citibox.es/ - recommended on other forums.


----------



## jacquelinek

playamonte said:


> Yes I did notice that as I tend to read what is written, so have them sent to where you are now and bring them with you (assuming there will be no mailing issue to Argentina)


hehe that is another issue....the Argentine postal system. I of course thought of that but I will not risk losing my meds through the postal system (even w Fed Ex/DHL) down here. I know so many people here who have pacakges just *poof* disappear....on more than one occasion. 

I was successful one time in getting my meds in Germany. It turned out to be illegal to send prescription meds to DE. I had to basically cry and say I would die if I didn't have them, when I had to go out to the boonies of Berlin to pick them up at their postal hooha whatever center (the dying part is true though haha). But I can't just keep chancing it, hoping every time I send my meds the postal inspector is going to be a sympathetic guy. 

*eta: thank you for the Citibox info, I sent them an email. Crossing my fingers!!!


----------



## jacquelinek

Woo! Look what I found....FINALLY. After a week of searching, calling....!
The good old USPS! I am going to call Spanish customs tomorrow (again) to verify.

Spain

Gosh I hope it is correct!!


----------



## Winnieborder

jacquelinek said:


> Hello! Yes on all points.
> I spoke to FedEx (AND UPS) this morning and pffffffthhhh haha. They couldn't help me except to say call the customs agency in Spain. I have done that 5 times now and nobody ever answers nor do I get a call back  I feel like I have exhausted all the avenues and keep running into brick walls of no information haha.
> 
> As for the question about getting into the health care system in Spain, I am actually looking into international health insurance via ihi Bupa. So if that works out I can get my meds in Spain. Crossing my fingers that it is not terribly expensive. Waiting on a quote...
> 
> I am also looking into a pharmacy in Valencia being able to receive my meds directly from my distributor (mail order).
> 
> I was just hoping someone had some direct experience trying to have his/her own prescriptions sent to Spain and what happened.
> 
> Thank you guys for the replies.


I know of two 24h pharmacies in the Av. Cortes Valencianas where they at least deal with foreign medicines. Maybe it is worthwhile talking to them. Just a suggestion.
Hope you'll figure it out.


----------



## jojo

MaidenScotland said:


> I am wondering why you wouldn't go to a doctor when you are in Spain and show him your prescription and ask him for one that you can get made up in Spain



You MUST go to a doctor in the country where you will be living (Spain) and get your medication, check ups, etc from him/her - You MUST bring your records and notes from your consultant and doctors with you so that you are known in Spain, they know what you are taking and what is your history so that if you have any problems here then they have a point of reference and can treat you. ITS IMPORTANT, otherwise, essentially you'll be self medicating with no checks or back ups should things change. A lung transplant should be looked after and monitored by professionals close by and not by you just continuing medication that no one here knows that you are taking! 

Jo xxx


----------



## zilly

I totally agree with Jo Jo-- you must need frequent check-ups etc and changes of meds. if necessary.Your lung transplant is precious--how can you look after it and yourself if you self-medicate?What would happen in an emergency and you were seen in A&E?


----------



## jacquelinek

self medicate? all my drugs are dosed and prescribed. after 2 years, a lung transplant patient only goes to yearly check-ups. if everything is normal (no rejection or infection) then you get scheduled for your next check up in a year.
when i am abroad i get my monthly blood checks for my tacrolimus levels done in clinics without problems.
so what are you guys really saying then about self-medicating? have you had a lung transplant?


----------



## jacquelinek

jacquelinek said:


> self medicate? all my drugs are dosed and prescribed. after 2 years, a lung transplant patient only goes to yearly check-ups. if everything is normal (no rejection or infection) then you get scheduled for your next check up in a year.
> when i am abroad i get my monthly blood checks for my tacrolimus levels done in clinics without problems.
> so what are you guys really saying then about self-medicating? have you had a lung transplant?


oh woops forgot to add, about emergencies, I have traveler's insurance that covers emergencies. you sound like you think i have not thought about this stuff...?!? 
of course i have.


----------



## jojo

jacquelinek said:


> self medicate? all my drugs are dosed and prescribed. after 2 years, a lung transplant patient only goes to yearly check-ups. if everything is normal (no rejection or infection) then you get scheduled for your next check up in a year.
> when i am abroad i get my monthly blood checks for my tacrolimus levels done in clinics without problems.
> so what are you guys really saying then about self-medicating? have you had a lung transplant?


No but I do understand the rules and regs of follow on healthcare and its history. With ANY major surgery (especially transplants) and its possible long term effects. You firstly would need to go and see your consultant to get the necessary letters, notes and history of your case. Ask his opinion about leaving his care (cos when you leave the country thats effectively what you'll be doing). You should then pass those on to your new doctor in your new country. The new doctor may have different ways, medications and ideas regarding your treatment - or he maybe happy to let things continue, either way, you'll then have a record in this country of your situation, so that then, more importantly, as pointed out by Zilly, if you were unfortunate enough to be taken to the ER/a&e/Urgencia they would be able to quickly find out about you, your history and your medication before they did anything that may be detrimental to your health

Jo xxx


----------



## jacquelinek

jojo said:


> No but I do understand the rules and regs of follow on healthcare and its history. With ANY major surgery (especially transplants) and its possible long term effects. You firstly would need to go and see your consultant to get the necessary letters, notes and history of your case. Ask his opinion about leaving his care (cos when you leave the country thats effectively what you'll be doing). You should then pass those on to your new doctor in your new country. The new doctor may have different ways, medications and ideas regarding your treatment - or he maybe happy to let things continue, either way, you'll then have a record in this country of your situation, so that then, more importantly, as pointed out by Zilly, if you were unfortunate enough to be taken to the ER/a&e/Urgencia they would be able to quickly find out about you, your history and your medication before they did anything that may be detrimental to your health
> 
> Jo xxx


Again, already done. I already went over this with my doctor in the US. He didn't seem concerned and said as long as I get my Tacrolimus checked and either come back to the US once a year for a bronchoscopy, or get a doctor abroad. 
>>>>THERE IS NO FOLLOW UP BESIDES MONTHLY BLOOD TESTS AND A ONCE YEARLY CHECK UP FOR LUNG TRANSPLANT PATIENTS AFTER 2 YEARS.<<<<
And again, like I said, after 2 years a yearly check up is the standard follow up for lung transplant patients given there are no problems with infection or rejection.
I always carry a list of my meds with me and my status as a lung transplant patient, my blood type, etc. I already had an emergency with a bad flu in Berlin, and I went to the emergency and everything was handled clearly and smoothly.
And AGAIN, of course I would think of this. You are reacting in an alarmed way (the tone being 'how can you not take your 'condition' seriously to follow up on it') about something you are ill- or misinformed about. Please don't give advice about something you don't know about completely.

The topic of the post is about mailing prescriptions to Spain, not about how you think I should manage my medical care. 
Thanks.

*edit: Thanks to the person who gave the Citibox suggestion! I have a solution! Looks like the info on the USPS site about Spain regs is untrue! :/ Thanks to all who replied in a relevant and useful manner!


----------



## Winnieborder

jacquelinek said:


> Again, already done. I already went over this with my doctor in the US. He didn't seem concerned and said as long as I get my Tacrolimus checked and either come back to the US once a year for a bronchoscopy, or get a doctor abroad.
> >>>>THERE IS NO FOLLOW UP BESIDES MONTHLY BLOOD TESTS AND A ONCE YEARLY CHECK UP FOR LUNG TRANSPLANT PATIENTS AFTER 2 YEARS.<<<<
> And again, like I said, after 2 years a yearly check up is the standard follow up for lung transplant patients given there are no problems with infection or rejection.
> I always carry a list of my meds with me and my status as a lung transplant patient, my blood type, etc. I already had an emergency with a bad flu in Berlin, and I went to the emergency and everything was handled clearly and smoothly.
> And AGAIN, of course I would think of this. You are reacting in an alarmed way (the tone being 'how can you not take your 'condition' seriously to follow up on it') about something you are ill- or misinformed about. Please don't give advice about something you don't know about completely.
> 
> The topic of the post is about mailing prescriptions to Spain, not about how you think I should manage my medical care.
> Thanks.
> 
> *edit: Thanks to the person who gave the Citibox suggestion! I have a solution! Looks like the info on the USPS site about Spain regs is untrue! :/ Thanks to all who replied in a relevant and useful manner!


@Jacquelinek: Very good! I totally agree with you. People should not tell you how to handle your health. You know best how to live with your transplant. All the best and hope you get the prescription issue handled. Regards from Valencia.


----------



## jojo

jacquelinek said:


> Again, already done. I already went over this with my doctor in the US. He didn't seem concerned and said as long as I get my Tacrolimus checked and either come back to the US once a year for a bronchoscopy, or get a doctor abroad.
> >>>>THERE IS NO FOLLOW UP BESIDES MONTHLY BLOOD TESTS AND A ONCE YEARLY CHECK UP FOR LUNG TRANSPLANT PATIENTS AFTER 2 YEARS.<<<<
> And again, like I said, after 2 years a yearly check up is the standard follow up for lung transplant patients given there are no problems with infection or rejection.
> I always carry a list of my meds with me and my status as a lung transplant patient, my blood type, etc. I already had an emergency with a bad flu in Berlin, and I went to the emergency and everything was handled clearly and smoothly.
> And AGAIN, of course I would think of this. You are reacting in an alarmed way (the tone being 'how can you not take your 'condition' seriously to follow up on it') about something you are ill- or misinformed about. Please don't give advice about something you don't know about completely.
> 
> The topic of the post is about mailing prescriptions to Spain, not about how you think I should manage my medical care.
> Thanks.
> 
> *edit: Thanks to the person who gave the Citibox suggestion! I have a solution! Looks like the info on the USPS site about Spain regs is untrue! :/ Thanks to all who replied in a relevant and useful manner!



Having worked in the medical profession in the UK for many years as a fully qualified nurse prescriber, I'm simply saying what would be expected of any person who has undergone major surgery, whether they are loving to a different town or country. Its about being safe and making sure that if you have any sort of accident that rendered you unconscious, the hospital staff will know immediately what medication you are on and what your medical history is, preferably in Spanish (if not for you, but for their own knowledge on how to treat you), whether its a lung transplant or anything else thats major and requires on-going medication. 

I'm sorry if my tone isnt to your liking and I havent answered the question as you would like, but as an open forum we write our thoughts and opinions and those are mine. That said, I'm just showing concern for your health. I know that you have the right to travel and to enjoy your life as you should!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jacquelinek

jojo said:


> Having worked in the medical profession in the UK for many years as a fully qualified nurse prescriber, I'm simply saying what would be expected of any person who has undergone major surgery, whether they are loving to a different town or country. Its about being safe and making sure that if you have any sort of accident that rendered you unconscious, the hospital staff will know immediately what medication you are on and what your medical history is, preferably in Spanish (if not for you, but for their own knowledge on how to treat you), whether its a lung transplant or anything else thats major and requires on-going medication.
> 
> I'm sorry if my tone isnt to your liking and I havent answered the question as you would like, but as an open forum we write our thoughts and opinions and those are mine. That said, I'm just showing concern for your health. I know that you have the right to travel and to enjoy your life as you should!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Great you were in the medical profession. And you know what opinions are compared to...since everyone has one. You can say what you want here, but I can tell you when you are wrong. Keeping your opinion about what I should/need to do despite (not) reading what I explained about my situation is simply being willfully ignorant.

Just please read the posts and don't assume I have not covered my bases. I have been post-transplant and very healthy for the past 3 years, do you think I don't know what I am doing? You have given me mommy/daddy advice on things that I already mentioned I had taken care of. If you were not a specialist in a lung transplant program and are knowledgeable about all the procedures, medications and follow-up care, perhaps your experience does not apply to the field of lung transplantation.

I found a solution thanks to the helpful members here, not any alarmist 'you should you should you should' members who don't know nor bothered to ask about my situation before dispensing advice. 

Thanks again to all the helpful members. Though from now on I give up on asking advice in forums though, it always turns into reading comprehension challenged people giving kneejerk advice.


----------



## bob_bob

jacquelinek, don't throw your toys out of the pram mate, stick around. 

I know where your coming from mate, I worked in Hemodialysis for few years and some post transplant after care.

You know more on your condition than most Nurses remember that, lung or renal transplants are not bread and butter areas for most in health care and they never have to deal with it or have a great knowledge of it.

Get your meds sorted and try and carry a concise medical history with you written in Spanish and English (if you've not already done so) and keep it in your wallet and I'm sure you'll be fine.

Good on you mate for doing your trips, good luck and stay safe.


----------



## VFR

jacquelinek said:


> Great you were in the medical profession. And you know what opinions are compared to...since everyone has one. You can say what you want here, but I can tell you when you are wrong. Keeping your opinion about what I should/need to do despite (not) reading what I explained about my situation is simply being willfully ignorant.


Willfully ignorant ! ......... jesus you have an attitude !
These are open forums & if you come on to one and ask any advice you will often get a good deal (as you have) and a good deal of well meaning off-topic advice also.

Help needed about bringing my cat to Spain, will it need to be chipped ?
First reply........ yes.
Last reply page 4 ....... do not forget to stroke kitty as they can get stressed.

BTW verbally abusing a Moderator on most sites results in an instant ban


----------



## jojo

Fortunately I dont see it as abuse, altho if any of my co mods decide that you've been verbally abusive they may remove the offending posts etc. 

The point is being missed that I was trying to make. And that point was that you should have your medical records in Spain with your medication supplied from here so that you are known and understood should you have a problem - Thats the correct advise to anyone who has a serious medical history and as this is an open forum, it should be mentioned. As for your question re - posting meds, there maybe issues with the temperature and conditions of storage of medication that may effect it during transportation, there are no guarantees when using a non specific carrier that this will be adhered to. Not to mention it getting lost or damaged during transit

If you dont like the help and advise then simply dont use it. The polite attitude would be to say thank you and then make your own decision without tantrums. 

Jo


----------



## bob_bob

He was asking a question about shipping his meds, people in his position 99 times out of a 100 know the ins and outs of their condition more than joe public or nurses so I can see how he may have felt a condescending tone in some of the replies having explained things in some detail himself.

Hope he has a great trip though, good for him.


----------



## zilly

Neither Jo Jo nor I said anything that was condescending to the OP.We both have medical backgrounds-and whatever the medical proceedure the basis of care is the same. I think all our comments were made with thought and care for the OP's wellbeing in Spain.I'm sorry that they have been misconstrued.
Meanwhile I hope that all goes well in Spain for the OP's stay here- Spain is such a great and exciting country--hope he has a fabulous time!


----------



## inysteve

I have to take regular precription medication because of a replacement heart valve and found that the system here is very good indeed. After registering with the local doctor, I was given my presciption and wait for it..........les than half the price of Good old UK.


----------



## nigele2

inysteve said:


> I have to take regular precription medication because of a replacement heart valve and found that the system here is very good indeed. After registering with the local doctor, I was given my presciption and wait for it..........les than half the price of Good old UK.


I don't understand that. In the UK my wife, spanish, has regular prescriptions and they are free. No she is not that old or pregnant (I hope) 

So while Spain has cheaper prescriptions there she pays. In the UK her doctor filled in a form and she received an NHS Prescription Charge Certificate that makes not only her regular prescriptions free but all her prescriptions. And the cost of her earlier prescriptions, while she waited for the card, were refunded by the chemist.

So I guess the Good Old UK is sometimes just that


----------



## inysteve

Hi Nigel understood mate, but soon live ere eh?


----------

